# Help With a Medici Serial Number and Tubeset???



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

I just bought a nice Medici off of the Bay of Evil. Would anyone know if its possible to get information about a Medici frame from its serial number? Is there some sort of Medici site like the Hovey Masi site or the Dave Moulton blog with serial info on those models? The frame has no tubing sticker, so I'm hoping to learn what its tubeset is. The serial is 6002090, which probably indicates a 60 cm frame, possibly made in 1990. Does anyone have any ideas? 

Thanks for any pointers or ideas.

Robert


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

You might try posting your question on the Classic Rendezvous mail list--Mike Howard, who brazed those frames still hangs out a little on that list.

It might be the 90th frame for year "2" so maybe 1982?

Tubing may be Tange prestige--my Simonetti (the subsequent brand) is made with that, & he said they did quite a few frames with Tange

Size leading the serial # would be correct according to my Simo--and I have a series of 00's followed by a number.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Early Medici's were built with Columbus tubing. A "giveaway" would be an Italian threaded BB shell. We have a customer's early '80's track frame in the shop right now and it is Italian threaded.

If it's BSC, it's likely Tange Prestige. Gianni Simonetti occasionally stops by our shop. Haven't seen him in a while, though.


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

Mike Howard is also on the Facebook in order to advertise the 35th anniversary Wizards that he's building (built?) with Baylis. You might be able to get in touch with him that way.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*beat me*



paredown said:


> You might try posting your question on the Classic Rendezvous mail list--Mike Howard, who brazed those frames still hangs out a little on that list.
> 
> It might be the 90th frame for year "2" so maybe 1982?
> 
> ...



I was literally about to post this.......they are good


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. I did sign up for the CR list. There's some neat stuff, there.

The frame came today. I think its a later '80s or 1990 frame. The top tube routing is internal, and the cables are under the bracket. A 1980 frame wouldn't have had these features. It feels lighter than an SP frame, but that's just purely opinion. It isn't SLX/SPX since there aren't any spirals in the tubes. I'm thinking Tange, most likely. 

I'll wind up getting it repainted soon, although it really is in excellent shape. The decals don't quite go all the way around, and the prior owner's name is on the top tube and under the clear coat, so I'd like to get that fixed. I've heard how some Medicis were awesome and others left a little bit to be desired in terms of finish; mine is in the latter group. The construction looks good, though, and that's what matters. 

Robert


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Mike Howard paid his dues with Masi of California--the seedbed of the California frame building tradition. After that ended he worked at Medici with Gian Simonetti who had been the shop super/parts orderer at Masi. Mike and Brian Bayliss teamed up to make Wizard frames--not sure how that fits in. They had to drop the Medici name because of a trademark dispute (there was another Italian framebuilder who had come over from Italy using the name) so they renamed their bike brand Simonetti. 

Edit: the history is a lot more confusing than I thought--for probably more than you want to know, look here

I bought my Simo frame after a forced clearance of my more expensive gear at the depths of the recession--my two requirements were (1) under $200 and (2) a decent, preferably non-production maker. That put me into non-fancy (and in my case) fillet brazed territory.

I was incredibly happy on my first ride--Mike emailed me not to underestimate the quality of the Tange compared to say Columbus--and he is so right. And the Italian heritage is still there--it is not as quick as say a Tesch, but I think the Medici/Simos are worthy heirs of the Masi tradition of a lively, quick handling bike.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Mike Howard has, I believe, most of the Medici serial number records.


----------



## smontanaro (May 14, 2011)

Coming late to this thread, I know, but I thought I would mention that I have a Google spreadsheet with the Medici serial numbers I've been able to collect so far. I have no posts so far, so can't post a link, but if you want the link, drop me an email ([email protected]) or PM. I don't know if you can search Google docs. Inputs welcome.

Skip Montanaro
Evanston, IL


----------



## smontanaro (May 14, 2011)

Aptivaboy, my post count is too low to send you a PM. I'm interested in some details about your frame for my s/n spreadsheet. Can you contact me via PM or email ([email protected])?

Skip


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

smontanaro revived an 18 mo old thread, so if Aptivaboy is still around we need a picture update. 

His mention that the frame finish "left a little to be desired" caught my eye as I had a Medici moment several months ago. Typical CL find for a Medici frame in my size, but upon investigation found it to be a model that was produced to hit a marketing price point. The model was called Camino Real if memory serves - I passed on the opportunity. I hear that they are not uncommon in S. California.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

The issue is that the decals that go around the tubes don't quite meet properly, and there are globs of paint here and there where it ran when they sprayed the frame and then it dried like that. It really isn't a horribly finished frame at all - far from it - but for what they were charging back then one could have gone for a Fuso FR1 or similar and gotten a better finished frame for roughly the same price point. The lug work is also nowhere near the artistry of Dave Moulton's work. I was lucky enough to snag a Fuso a month ago for a super price. Since then, I've been able to compare it with the Medici, two Serottas, and a Waterford Paramount OS. The Fuso is far and away the best in terms of workmanship, with the Paramount second. The Fuso also wins for paint work. The Serotta Colorado II is third, with the Davis Phinney model Serotta right behind it. I'd slot the Medici between the two Serottas in terms of overall workmanship. Those loving chrome (the Medici has lots of it!) might put it above both Serottas. 

It isn't a bad frame at all, and I'm very fortunate to finally have one. However, growing up in the SoCal criterium racing scene in the late '80s, Medicis had an almost mystical reputation amongst the easily influenced Cat 4 crowd, like myself. Having one, I can now see that their reputation outshone the reality. Again, there is nothing wrong with the frame - I'll build it up when money permits (I'm taking yet ANOTHER pay cut in November - who says teachers never take pay cuts?) and happily ride it. Its a quality steel frame, so what's not to like? I don't own a digital camera, but if I can borrow one I'll take some pics. 

Robert


----------

